# Need some opinions



## Fanch (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, I want to get a nice browband for my black gelding, but I'm very indesisive and can't make up my mine.

I quite like the look of a patent silver browband, but can't see what it would look like in my minds eye. And I was also thinking of getting a matching cavason if I was to get the patent, would this be over kill?

Or theres a the more metallic choice, silver still as he has a stainless steel harness, but I can't make up my mind so thought I would ask other drivers on their advice. I don't know how to post photos but heres a link to his page on my website http://desminiatures.webs.com/macduffspage.htm

Any ideas or advice would be a great help, I want something eye catching but not over doing it.

Thanks!


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 21, 2010)

It depends so much on your horse's face/head...and what they can handle without looking "trashy".




This little mare has a nice head, although a wee bit longer than I like, but with the colour on both, it "shortens" her face. Where she has rather fine features, both the brow band and caveson are kept narrow on her tack, which also brings the best out on her.


----------



## Fanch (Feb 21, 2010)

Heres a link to a picture of his head, he has a long one, so you would suggest having both the browband and the cavason done?

http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc111/S...ne_2009_593.jpg


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 21, 2010)

Fanch said:


> I want something eye catching but not over doing it.


From the carriage perspective, we don't want the judge to say, "Nice browband". We want the judge to say, "Nice turnout". So anything that "goes" with the rest of the harness would be fine.

Is the size/design of the horse's head really judged in the breed ring?





IMO, although the turnout should fit well and be made of quality materials, put the time into the performance of the horse and the judge will reward it. Any good arena judge will tell you it's not how much "silver your horse's saddle has", but whether or not you "fit the picture", especially if the class is not a Turnout class.


----------



## Fanch (Feb 22, 2010)

I understand that, but I am the sort of person who believes in having that eye catching turn out, not over done, but nicely done; so I want something nice to acent what I have. Its and easy entry cart, crushed vinyl seat, and Im thinking of wearing this nice black shirt that has flashes of silver throughtout it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 22, 2010)

Crushed VINYL??



Please tell me you mean crushed velvet, Paige!





Kody has a head very much like Sue's mare (fine and long with big eyes) and on him I prefer a more substantial browband and a contoured caveson that flares across the bridge of the nose. I actually wish the browband I have was a little thicker and longer as this one has a tendency to curve up in the middle and not hold its shape but it's still a nice look on him.











Blinker adjustment is important as well because having them a little low on a horse with a long head will throw the look off nearly as badly as the wrong browband. I like Kody in this narrow patent noseband too but the browband in the same width always looks a bit too refined on him up close. Sort of flimsy, you know? For registry shows I'm thinking of getting one of those padded riding pony browbands with two rows of gold crystals. I think they're called Diamante browbands? They're quite comfortable for the horse, roomy and eyecatching. It would give the same impression as his brass chain browband but with a little more "bling" to match his fancy show harness.






I'm sorry I don't have a better photo online showing the fine browband up close.

Leia


----------



## Kendra (Feb 22, 2010)

I love my silver browband and nose band. Hawk may have to share it with Jamie this year - would look pretty on her black face too!


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 22, 2010)

> Kody has a head very much like Sue's mare (fine and long with big eyes) and on him I prefer a more substantial browband and a contoured caveson that flares across the bridge of the nose.


If Whisper were a larger horse, she could "do" a bridle like Kody's, but she is just 31", and easily gets overwhelmed.



My other driving mare would do well in his bridle though, as she is almost 34", and is a bigger bodied mare. She is just a tad long from eye to muzzle, although it is still a well-shaped face.

I do LOVE Kody's bridle...especially the special touches such as the emblems on the blinkers, and drop.

I should also mention that the blinkers are a bit low on Whisper's bridle, but only because I have to keep messing with them, and pulling them out of place because she will NOT tolerate them facing the front like those on Kody's bridle. She is a horse that would actually do much better with an open bridle, and actually at home, many times I simply use "can't see backs" in the form of sheepskin rolls. She also doesn't like having her forlock in her eyes when being driven either...so I underclip it and keep it shortened. As soon as she has a year off to have a foal, that forelock will grow in like crazy, and reach the end of her nose in no time. Other than those two little idiosyncrasies ...she is the perfect little driving horse...safe, sane, honest, and with a HUGE heart of gold.

Kendra, I really like the look of your set as well...


----------



## Fanch (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, definatly Leia, crushed velvet, oppsey!

So let me make this clear Leia, in your opinion, a flared cavson is better for a horse with a long head (which my gelding, Duffy has)??? btw, I love the first picture of Kody, so nice, and the bridle is awesome!

Kendra, your set up is the one I have in my minds eye, do you remember where you go it?? Theres a new place near me I could get it, but their a little over priced and don't know what other stores carry that set up.

Im stil not sure, so I hope you don't mind me posting another link to a photo of what he was in last year( my other geldings bridle) and giving me the idea of what would his head is like??? I know its long, so Im thinking now a flared noseband and a browband thats thicker??

http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc111/S...=HPIM1293-1.jpg and im sorry its dirty, so it gives it a bit of a funny look

PS- sorry, I just can never get photos on her that are the right size, there always like 100x200, way too small.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 22, 2010)

I bought mine from a friend of mine in the states - I can give you the email if you'd like. It wasn't cheap though, I believe they run about $120 for the set. I had my heart set on the silver piping though, and I love it!!

I think your boy would look nice with some colour on his noseband as well. While I love Kody's noseband, I'm afraid it might disappear a little on a black-headed horse.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fanch said:


> So let me make this clear Leia, in your opinion, a flared cavson is better for a horse with a long head (which my gelding, Duffy has)??? ... I know its long, so Im thinking now a flared noseband and a browband thats thicker??


I think the wider noseband does the same thing for a long head that a flared noseband does on a show halter- it breaks it up visually and shortens the head. Surprisingly though I like Kody's head just as well in a thin patent noseband; what makes or breaks it for him is the positioning of the noseband (yours is too high in that photo) and the width of the browband. He looks refined in the narrow noseband at the proper height but a narrow browband just doesn't do it for him.

Leia


----------

